# Swedish Cubing Days 2011



## Sakarie (Oct 26, 2011)

For those who were at the Cubing Days 2010, I think it will be pretty much the same. Same organizer (not me) and the same venue (Blackebergsskolan, Stockholm). Gunnar Krig will be WCA-delegate, and Viktor and Viktor will be organizer.

https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?list=List+of+Registered+Competitiors&competitionId=SwedishCubedays2011

The website will be this:

http://sites.google.com/site/kubdagen/engelsk
but it ISN'T updated yet, so it's right now the exact same as last year.

People that need a place to stay may ask nicely here, and we'll see if anyone living in Stockholm have a spare bed (I'm not from Stockholm). Mail addresses to delegate and organizer on the registration site.

Hope I'll see you there!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2011)

There's cheap places to sleep if you are satisfied with sleeping bag on the floor .


----------



## coinman (Nov 26, 2011)

Today's biggest senstaion was that Mattias Claesson, in his first competition after his comeback, had a LL skip and a time of 8.84 on the 3x3 (I think it was 8.84 but a high 8 anyway). His best previous time being 12.12. LL skips in comp are rare!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007CLAE03


----------



## coinman (Nov 27, 2011)

Simon Westlund won3x3 - avg about 10.75, Harald Stiff second - avg about 11.20 and Gunnar Krig was third - avg about 11.30?
Nr records (as far as i can remember) Simon 5x5 avg of 5 1:23.xx, Mats Bergsten 4x4 Bld sub 6min, Arvid Skarrie 3x3 Bld 51.xx. I might have missed something.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 27, 2011)

coinman said:


> Simon Westlund won3x3 - avg about 10.75, Harald Stiff second - avg about 11.20 and Gunnar Krig was third - avg about 11.30?
> Nr records (as far as i can remember) Simon 5x5 avg of 5 1:23.xx, Mats Bergsten 4x4 Bld sub 6min, Arvid Skarrie 3x3 Bld 51.xx. I might have missed something.



No fast times for Simon at megaminx?


----------



## Sajber (Nov 27, 2011)

LL-skip scramble for 3x3x3 recieved in group B of first round: R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R' B R' F D L D L2 F' D' U' L

Solved with orange front and yellow up: F' D' F2 L' F' U2 F (cube rotation to green on front, yellow top) L' U L U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 B' 2U B U' B' U B

Was obviously solved from some other angles but I am too lazy to go over it again and write it down in a speedsolving-mannor cause you will get the idea, it was pretty straight forward.
Talked to Gunnar afterwards and he started the same way with cross but did another first pair, else he would have gotten the exact same solve when we I told him to do that pair first, could just imagine that time! 

Ah and I'm Mattias Claesson and my time ended up being 8.63 with this 26-twist solve, sometimes you got to be lucky as well!


----------



## Lid (Nov 27, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> No fast times for Simon at megaminx?


 
51.54 avg , with a 48.72 single


----------



## coinman (Nov 27, 2011)

Sajber said:


> LL-skip scramble for 3x3x3 recieved in group B of first round: R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R' B R' F D L D L2 F' D' U' L
> 
> Solved with orange front and yellow up: F' D' F2 L' F' U2 F (cube rotation to green on front, yellow top) L' U L U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 B' 2U B U' B' U B
> 
> ...


 
I tried your solution but it did not work, some prim signs in the wrong place perhaps?


----------



## Henrik (Nov 28, 2011)

Sajber said:


> LL-skip scramble for 3x3x3 recieved in group B of first round: R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R' B R' F D L D L2 F' D' U' L
> 
> Solved with orange front and yellow up: F' D' F2 *L* F' U2 F (cube rotation to green on front, yellow top) L' U L U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 B' *U2* B U' B' U B
> 
> ...



Fixed

Solution for me:

R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R' B R' F D L D L2 F' D' U' L
x2y2 R'D'R2F
R'U2RL'UL
U'R'URU'RUR'
yU2R'U2RU'R'UR

Same solution just with cube rotations and stuff.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 28, 2011)

coinman said:


> Simon Westlund won3x3 - avg about 10.75, Harald Stiff second - avg about 11.20 and Gunnar Krig was third - avg about 11.30?
> Nr records (as far as i can remember) Simon 5x5 avg of 5 1:23.xx, Mats Bergsten 4x4 Bld sub 6min, Arvid Skarrie 3x3 Bld 51.xx. I might have missed something.


 
Are you sure my 3x3 avg was that slow? 

And 34.xx 4x4 single by me was also an NR


----------



## coinman (Nov 29, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Fixed
> 
> Solution for me:
> 
> ...



Did you time it?


----------



## Henrik (Nov 29, 2011)

coinman said:


> Did you time it?



First time I messed up  12.xx
second time 5.9x
3rd: 5.2x


----------

